# IDE pour C



## hopkins (12 Mars 2007)

Salutations,
Vous me conseillez quoi comme environnement de développement pour du code en C ? 
Tout ce qu'il me faut, c'est quelque chose de consistant avec un débugger digne de ce nom !  (sic)
Merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (13 Mars 2007)

Tu as XCode qui est parfait pour faire du C, il est présent sur le Dvd d'installation de Tiger.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Mars 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Tu as XCode qui est parfait pour faire du C, il est présent sur le Dvd d'installation de Tiger.


&#224; mettre &#224; jour avec une inscription gratuite par ici :
http://developer.apple.com/


----------



## ntx (13 Mars 2007)

Passe directement par l'ADC, de toute manière Apple ne donne que des versions complètes (plusieurs centaines de Mo) jamais de simples mises à jour.


----------



## tatouille (15 Mars 2007)

hopkins a dit:


> Salutations,
> Vous me conseillez quoi comme environnement de développement pour du code en C ?
> Tout ce qu'il me faut, c'est quelque chose de consistant avec un débugger digne de ce nom !  (sic)
> Merci


xcode est une simple interface pour gcc gdb ecetera + makefiles templates

après c'est à toi de voir perso j'utilise vim ou textwrangler
comme editeur et autoconf glibtool ... il y a aussi textmate

mais tu as besoin d'installer xcode pour avoir les pkg compilo devel sdk ...


----------



## Einbert (16 Mars 2007)

Tu peux aussi utiliser Eclipse avec le plugin CDT


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mars 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Tu peux aussi utiliser Eclipse avec le plugin CDT


Ouias ou m&#234;me si t'as un MacIntel tu peux utiliser Parrallel pour lancer windows pour utiliser Code::Blocks et tenter une compilation crois&#233; (sur windows pour mac) avec GCC.


----------

